# aerial rotator



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have seen the things radio hams use to rotate their antennas which tend to be powerful and mains driven I wonder if anyone has come across a 12V one that would position a very light TV antenna. Or a cheap RC servo system that would do the job. Otherwise I will fit a geared down motor and a reversing switch (not hi tech I know)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

would have thought that doing it by hand is more fun. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

That's plan C


----------



## AfterTime (Nov 14, 2006)

Problem is, they are not cheap.

http://www.wsplc.com/acatalog/Hy-Gain_Rotators.html

http://www.wsplc.com/acatalog/Yaesu_Rotators.html

abd good old Ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/antenna-rotat...ryZ40055QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Wilf
(G6PVW)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes but all of those are powered by 230V (although the motors are 24V).

Perhaps a satellite aerial rotater system spare could work?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank

What sort of aerial are you trying to rotate ... a normal tv aerial, mounted on a tube mast? or some other type.

Sledgehammers & Nuts come to mind :lol: but if you want to keep it small I think it would need to be some sort of ready made servo... maybe like this Pan & Tilt servo, which would cope with the polarisation too. Link <<

BTW My method of tuning in the tele involves knowing exactly where I am ( GPS) and also exactly where the nearest or most powerfull TV transmitter is... then I just point the aerial at the transmitter.

Mike


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

spykal said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> What sort of aerial are you trying to rotate ... a normal tv aerial, mounted on a tube mast? or some other type.
> 
> ...


I have a small shrouded broadband yagi designed to fit on a pole which happens to have a flat bottom and I have a van roof fitted with mounting points for roof racks but which is too high to reach. So although I have a spread sheet with all the UK TV coordinates and the antennas polarisations its will be a dockyard job to point it and polarise it correctly mounted off the roof.

I thought there would be something simple in the market place already. Since I posted this thread I have found a 12V motorised az and elev telescope mount that would do the job for £200! but as that is an awful lot more than the aerial I'm stumped.

The only other alternative i've thought up would be to put mounts on the side of the van and attach a pole when I need it.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> The only other alternative i've thought up would be to put mounts on the side of the van and attach a pole when I need it.


That is how I do it but I use a very lightweight log periodic aerial on a lightweight alloy tube.... rubber suction mounted to side of the van.

Mike


----------



## Jimbotdy (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi,try e-bay and look under ham radio and associated items as there are sometimes 12volt rotators used by hams for portable operating in fields,and other situations.Some are battery operated so would be usable possibly from the van supply.
Hope this helps Jim G7TDY Surrey


----------

